
GitHub Cancer - sAbakumoff
https://medium.com/@sAbakumoff/github-cancer-180db780d99d#.4kirys4j4
======
jarnix
"Please check .gitignore file of your project and make sure that it excludes
node_modules from the files to track"

Some dependencies might use "isArray" or "leftPad", that is the reason why I
commit my node_modules, it's stupid but I don't want to lose anything when
someone decides to remove his code from npm or github...

~~~
elsurudo
I guess that is a problem with npm. Past versions should be immutable.

~~~
jaitsu
Absolutely, a package manager server should state in their license file that
when you submit a package you consent to it being cached on said server.

Having someone remove a package and breaking a ton of other packages is
nonsensical.

